

A Social Network Where Inquiring Minds Run Wild - solipsist
http://solution.allthingsd.com/20110118/quora-question-and-answer-social-network-review/

======
jdp23
"For now, Quora feels like a website designed for techie insiders without
instructions for mainstream users."

